# Suse neuinstallation - sicherheit und andere dinge



## InFlame (3. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

nachdem ich meinen Linux Server neu eingerichtet habe, möchte ich nun das ganze ein bisschen sicherer und effektiver machen. Daher habe ich ein paar Fragen:

1. 
Was für eine Firewall empfehlt ihr? Reicht die interne Suse 8.0 Firewall aus? Oder gibt es bessere, sicherere?

2.
Ich möchte auch ein AntiVirus Programm installieren. Welches ist da zu empfehlen? AntiVir? Und dann möchte ich, dass der zu bestimmten Zeiten das System durchsucht und mir dann per email einen Bericht schickt. Allerdings muss er auch alles selbstständig machen können. Also auch das verhalten bei gefundenen Vireren (was ich nicht hoffe )

3.
Ich möchte auch einen FTP darauf laufen lassen. Bisher hatte ich ProFTDp genommen, war aber nicht ganz so zufrieden damit. Kennt jemand ein besseres? Am besten auch micht Einstellungsmöglichkeiten für die Login-Meldung (wie z.B. Anzahl User,Space etc.).

4. 
Ich möchte dieses mal auch einen vernünftigen Xserver haben. Hatte das vorher mit VNC gemacht. Nur musste man den Dienst immer per Telnet starten und irgendwann ging dann ein bestimmter Port nicht mehr etc. Kennt da jemand was vernüftiges? (am besten auch nicht zuu schwer )

So, jetzt fällt mir nichts mehr ein 

Schonmal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

IF


----------



## Thorsten Ball (3. Mai 2004)

1. Bau dir, für deine Bedürfnisse abgestimmt, eine eigene Firewall mit Iptables (oder Ipchains falls
du noch Kernel 2.2.* hast). Dazu gibt es genug Informationen und Lesestoff wenn man
ein bisschen bei google sucht. Eine Seite die fertige Iptable Scripte anbietet, findest du hier: http://www.linuxguruz.com/iptables/

2. Ein bisschen Suchen hätte dir das hier gezeigt: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials155068.html. Und wie dort auch erwähnt: chkrootkit wäre bei
einem Server sinnvoller als ein AntiVirus Programm.

3. Ich würde vsFTPd empfehlen. Da dieser als sehr sicher gilt. Das Manko ist jedoch, dass man ohne weiteres keine virtuellen User nutzen kann. Er nutzt nämlich die Systemaccounts und die dazugehörigen Passwörter. Und wie wir alle wissen überträgt FTP diese Passwörter
im Klartext, was wirklich nicht unser Ziel sein sollte. Also, denk mal drüber nach zu sFTP (Secure FTP) zu wechseln.

4. Meiner Meinung nach braucht ein Server keinen Xserver. Und je mehr er drauf hat, um so unsicherer wird er. Aber wenn du dann doch einen Xserver suchst. Nimm den Xserver von x.org. Dieser verhält sich genauso wie der Xfree86 (da er aus dem entstanden ist), abgesehen von 2 verschiedenen Configdatein, hat aber eine liberalere Lizenz


----------



## InFlame (3. Mai 2004)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Werde mir das mal alles anggucken.


----------

